# What are these things?



## jesse_johnson147 (Mar 16, 2009)

This may not be the place to ask this but i thought it may be considered finishing. What are these little metal circles called and how can i do them myself? Here is a picture of what im talking about there are 4 of them on the collar of this shirt.

SSK192-OLIVE - Rebel Spirit - Short Sleeve T-Shirt - Rebel Spirit Clothing


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

They are called grommets and the punch and rings can be purchased a places like Wal-Mart, Hobby Lobby, Michaels, Home Depot, ec.


----------



## Belt-Print-Pro (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah, they are grommets. You can buy kits from hobby places (like Michael's) with a little machine that punches the hole and clamps the grommet together. But you could just use a hammer too.


----------



## loftgolf (Apr 17, 2008)

Ummmm, good luck getting on an airplane!


----------



## jlgill (Mar 17, 2008)

The grommets are a unique look.

If you live somewhere warm, I wonder if they could get hot enough to them uncomfortable to be up against the skin?


----------



## loftgolf (Apr 17, 2008)

jlgill said:


> The grommets are a unique look.
> 
> If you live somewhere warm, I wonder if they could get hot enough to them uncomfortable to be up against the skin?


Now that's what I call "branding"!


----------



## Grimy Clothing (Apr 22, 2009)

looks better on denim in my opinion.


----------



## jlgill (Mar 17, 2008)

loftgolf said:


> Now that's what I call "branding"!


Literally. Ouch!


----------



## denck (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice shirts


----------



## jamerican352005 (Nov 1, 2008)

$89.00 wow someone is making some $$$ from that shirt


----------



## eliteapparel (Sep 24, 2008)

they are also called eyelets. there are many dirrerent sizes and finishes.


----------

